

Tips for Python & Django on Heroku, Testing, and more from a RoR developer - sbronstein
http://blog.beyondfog.com/7-tips-on-heroku-testing-and-more-for-python-django-from-a-ruby-on-rails-developer/

======
garindra
I had the same problem as #6 too (Heroku forcing you to install psycopg2 even
though you're using a different database). The reason for this is because
Heroku post-deploy script reads the DATABASE_URL config variable (which
defaults to Heroku's Postgres shared database) and inserts it automatically to
your Django database settings.

If you want to use a different database and not want to be forced to install
pyscopg2, what you have to do is change that DATABASE_URL variable to
something that corresponds to your database, and Heroku will act accordingly.

